# Hilton Grand Vacations Chicago Downtown /Magnificent Mile 7/29-8/9



## lswheatly@yahoo.com (May 21, 2021)

Looking to rent HGVC Chicago for 7/29-8/9


----------



## Andrearr (May 21, 2021)

lswheatly@yahoo.com said:


> Looking to rent HGVC Chicago for 7/29-8/9


Me too starting 7.30.21 7.31 or 8.1 any number of nights
Rent or trade
I own vistana 2 bedroom


----------



## needvaca (May 21, 2021)

For Lollapalooza?


----------



## Andrearr (May 21, 2021)

needvaca said:


> For Lollapalooza?


Family trip ideally a week but I'll take any number of nights because I have 2 free with Marriott too


----------



## alwysonvac (May 22, 2021)

Just a heads up... 
HGVC only has 13 units at the DoubleTree by Hilton Hotel Chicago - Magnificent Mile and there’s currently no Club availability from June 6 through November.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 22, 2021)

In RCI there is Hotel Blake from Bluegreen but it only sleeps 2 in a hotel room.  July 30-Aug 6.  weeks inventory.


----------



## Andrearr (May 24, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> In RCI there is Hotel Blake from Bluegreen but it only sleeps 2 in a hotel room.  July 30-Aug 6.  weeks inventory.


Just now seeing this.
Is it limited to 2 adults or can it be 2 adults and 1 infant?
How much is it?


----------



## Andrearr (May 24, 2021)

Nevermind the question about the child. I can call them and ask.



tschwa2 said:


> In RCI there is Hotel Blake from Bluegreen but it only sleeps 2 in a hotel room.  July 30-Aug 6.  weeks inventory.


----------

